# Girls girls girls



## great gonzo

Gonz


----------



## MDC250

You legend


----------



## Bevvo




----------



## Wilco




----------



## MattOz

Wilco said:


>


Indeed! :thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Wilco said:


>


This just about killed me lol! Exactly my thoughts looking at the pics


----------



## Kimo

I had a great view at the nanolex stand

Straddling the nose of the f1 car and the others leaning forward, I was behind :lol:


----------



## hutchi08

Kimo said:


> I had a great view at the nanolex stand
> 
> Straddling the nose of the f1 car and the others leaning forward, I was behind :lol:


Bit pervy that...


----------



## Warriors2013

great gonzo said:


> Gonz


----------



## Kimo

Forever innocently photobombing :lol:


----------



## Scooby0775

Changing the subject I did find it funny when I walked in my young lads jaw hit the floor I had to guide him away from the door otherwise he'd of walked straight into it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REVERSiN

SWIRL police..... Intimidating yet, maybe take the three of them for a "ride" 😁

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

Nice to see they used "proper girls with curves" not the usual stick thin chicks that you could snap....oh hold on better stop this isnt the gentleman's club area!


----------



## Kimo

nick_mcuk said:


> Nice to see they used "proper girls with curves" not the usual stick thin chicks that you could snap....oh hold on better stop this isnt the gentleman's club area!


True though, not into the models you could snap in half


----------



## Dr_T

nasty IMHO


----------



## leehob

I have swirls and been really bad, arrest me


----------



## barongreenback

Dr_T said:


> nasty IMHO


Agreed. Not somewhere I'd like to take my daughter. A real shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_mcuk

barongreenback said:


> Agreed. Not somewhere I'd like to take my daughter. A real shame.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The swirl police have been about since they very first WaxStock though...not like they are naked....

Amazes me how prissy some can be?


----------



## great gonzo

Agreed it's only a bit of fun, I liked the fact they were normally sized girls. It looked liked they had a great time all together always laughing and giggling with each other. 


Gonz.


----------



## Kimo

Boring boring boring

Not like they were showing themselves off, just a bit of fun


----------



## Scooby0775

To be fair I was with my daughter and she never batted a eyelid 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazjs

All a bit fun, common to all car shows. At least they had a purpose at Waxstock spotting swirls


----------



## barongreenback

Sorry, disagree. Outdated and anachronistic. It's not about being prissy, it's about brands needing to objectify women to sell their products. But I realise that you aren't likely to be convinced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo

barongreenback said:


> Sorry, disagree. Outdated and anachronistic. It's not about being prissy, it's about brands needing to objectify women to sell their products. But I realise that you aren't likely to be convinced.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They wernt advertising anything?

Plus they agree to do it and say how much they enjoy it so what's the harm?


----------



## barongreenback

I'm not going to be able to convince you based on a few words on a forum typed on an iPhone. If you want to better understand, then seek out some good feminist authors. Plenty of free articles on the internet that are fair, balanced but explain a little more about why this isn't a good thing. It's not as simple as whether some women/girls bat an eyelid or whether the women employed to do it mind. 

Sorry if this comes across as miserable lentil knitting mung bean weaving Guardian reader but having those women at Waxstock is like something out of the 1970s. I find it a bit sad really. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danjc

I was happy


----------



## Kimo

barongreenback said:


> I'm not going to be able to convince you based on a few words on a forum typed on an iPhone. If you want to better understand, then seek out some good feminist authors. Plenty of free articles on the internet that are fair, balanced but explain a little more about why this isn't a good thing. It's not as simple as whether some women/girls bat an eyelid or whether the women employed to do it mind.
> 
> Sorry if this comes across as miserable lentil knitting mung bean weaving Guardian reader but having those women at Waxstock is like something out of the 1970s. I find it a bit sad really.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why would I want to read about feminism? It's as bad as veganism

Just don't have to to read up on that ****

Women use feminism to their own advantage

If these girls want to model then that's their choice, if we want to look at them modelling, that's our choice

If you don't want to see it then don't look


----------



## Dr_T

barongreenback said:


> Agreed. Not somewhere I'd like to take my daughter. A real shame.


I've got no problem with ladies being used to either promote or advertise products but at least have pretty ones



barongreenback said:


> Sorry, disagree. Outdated and anachronistic. It's not about being prissy, it's about brands needing to objectify women to sell their products. But I realise that you aren't likely to be convinced.


you mean like diet coke


----------



## Soul boy 68

Right, that does it, I'm definitely going to Waxstock next year, better not tell the enemy.


----------



## pee

Danjc said:


> I was happy


Those girls almost made me want to buy some autofinesse gear :argie:


----------



## dave-g

:wall::wall: some comments will never change.


----------



## barongreenback

QED. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

Right, enough is enough. Either keep this polite or i will shut it down.


----------



## Lincs Poacher

Poll now in place here, please be serious.


----------



## Kerr

It's very cliché at a car show. I don't see much harm in it though. 

It's always amusing watching guys trying to take sneaky pictures from 20 yards away, then getting into a blind panic if the girls get close. :lol:


----------



## REVERSiN

I think it's nice, mostly women aren't interested in these manly areas (detailing, cars and some other stuff) and still 100s of years ago we did the same thing so now it's disrespectful? It's not like going to marry anyone it's the fun and laugh. 

Some shows are almost naked. Now that's questionable yet it's not a children's show either so... It's mature audience. 

Everyone k ows cars + girls is the perfect combo for young and old ones to be attracted to shows 👆.

Keep it happy guys we all have our points so of anything flames we better keep it each to our own or muzzer would burn us down!! 😁

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry

Can I pose a question from the female point of view? I'm not against the swirl police or any other women who wish to put themselves on display. My argument is, with so many females now interested in detailing and to even things up a bit, why aren't there any nice young men on display. It's only fair now and would give us females some nice totty to look at.


----------



## Alex L

^^^^I was quite surprised looking at all the photos of the amount women at the show and on the Mike Phillips course. When I first went to detailing meets it was always guys or the odd bored GF sat in the car. Its awesome to see.

As for Germaine Greer up there, really! :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Blueberry said:


> Can I pose a question from the female point of view? I'm not against the swirl police or any other women who wish to put themselves on display. My argument is, with so many females now interested in detailing and to even things up a bit, why aren't there any nice young men on display. It's only fair now and would give us females some nice totty to look at.


Half naked men at a car show? That'd be a first.

I'd guess you won't see that as it challenges masculinity.

What's wrong with some of the fine specimens in the background of some of these photos? Are you suggesting that the male members of DW are not nice looking totty? :lol:


----------



## stonejedi

Kerr said:


> Half naked men at a car show? That'd be a first.


...And the last WaxStock I would be attending.SJ.


----------



## HEADPHONES

pee said:


> Those girls almost made me want to buy some autofinesse gear :argie:


Looks like one of the girls may be trying to sneak some gear out by stuffing her shirt with swag.
We need a witness who was there close up to confirm that all the goods stuffed into her shirt were all hers:lol:
Danjc........ what's the verdict


----------



## Naddy37

Blueberry said:


> why aren't there any nice young men on display. It's only fair now and would give us females some nice totty to look at.


I'll quite happily strut myself at next years Waxstock topless and in a pair of speedos. Word of warning. I'm a cross between Millhouse and this chap....










:lol:


----------



## DrEskimo

Just imagining him dancing while shouting "You want some I'll give it yer!"


----------



## Danjc

HEADPHONES said:


> Looks like one of the girls may be trying to sneak some gear out by stuffing her shirt with swag.
> We need a witness who was there close up to confirm that all the goods stuffed into her shirt were all hers:lol:
> Danjc........ what's the verdict


Can't say I really noticed :doublesho


----------



## sshooie

Bit 'Benny Hill' imo.


----------



## Dr_T

HEADPHONES said:


> Looks like one of the girls may be trying to sneak some gear out by stuffing her shirt with swag.
> We need a witness who was there close up to confirm that all the goods stuffed into her shirt were all hers:lol:
> Danjc........ what's the verdict


they are,her name is October Divine


----------



## Chino

Blueberry said:


> Can I pose a question from the female point of view? I'm not against the swirl police or any other women who wish to put themselves on display. My argument is, with so many females now interested in detailing and to even things up a bit, why aren't there any nice young men on display. It's only fair now and would give us females some nice totty to look at.


Point well made... To me this harks back to the bad-old Max Power days and should have stayed there with 3 spokes and UFO-esque bodykits. Whenever I'm at a show with this kind of thing going on in this day and age I always think it makes it that bit chavvy.


----------



## Kerr

Chino said:


> Point well made... To me this harks back to the bad-old Max Power days and should have stayed there with 3 spokes and UFO-esque bodykits. Whenever I'm at a show with this kind of thing going on in this day and age I always think it makes it that bit chavvy.


Although it comes across cheap and tacky at times, half naked girls came about long before Max Power and have existed long after Max Power too.

Just look at the grids of all major motorsport events. I think they all have girls in tight catsuits to hold the poles.

Even all the major car shows have girls on the stands. It's been everywhere as far back as I can remember.


----------



## Chino

Maybe... I go to mainly Aircooled Vw shows these days and generally this kind of thing has no presence there and the shows have a nicer atmosphere for it. I associate this kind of thing more with ultimate street car etc, more of the McDonald's car park cruise posse.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Kerr said:


> Although it comes across cheap and tacky at times, half naked girls came about long before Max Power and have existed long after Max Power too.
> 
> Just look at the grids of all major motorsport events. I think they all have girls in tight catsuits to hold the poles.
> 
> Even all the major car shows have girls on the stands. It's been everywhere as far back as I can remember.


Its not just cars I have been to many a production printing show (not your tiny desktop printers/copiers) and they even have pretty "rent a chicks" on the welcome desks!

We had professional dancers on our stand at a recent show in Germany!


----------



## Kimo

The girls at waxstock are a bit differ etc to the ones at usc etc in their fake tan, didn't make up and race track uniform tho


----------



## barongreenback

Kerr said:


> Although it comes across cheap and tacky at times, half naked girls came about long before Max Power and have existed long after Max Power too.
> 
> Just look at the grids of all major motorsport events. I think they all have girls in tight catsuits to hold the poles.
> 
> Even all the major car shows have girls on the stands. It's been everywhere as far back as I can remember.


That doesn't make it right though and things are changing if you read some of the recent commentary on podium girls in cycling. In very male dominated sports you're effectively telling aspiring sportswomen that their talents are more valued on the podium or holding a placard in a tight fitting dress than they are in the car. Incidentally I know loads of men who'd give their right arm to be on the grid on race day (guess they'd hold the board with their left).

Whether it's a sport or a hobby like detailing, surely the best thing is to encourage participation from men and women? Are the organisers of Waxstock really going to argue that this is a necessary part of the event? Or are they instead saying that conforming to a frankly outdated gender stereotype is more important than reaching out to a demographic far wider than a narrow section of men.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barongreenback

Just to add, my comments above are not in any way critical of the women who are employed to do this. 

Also, thank you to those who have engaged with this discussion in a polite way. It's a really interesting issue and not unique to the detailing community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop

:tumbleweed:


----------



## chongo

barongreenback said:


> Just to add, my comments above are not in any way critical of the women who are employed to do this.
> 
> Also, thank you to those who have engaged with this discussion in a polite way. It's a really interesting issue and not unique to the detailing community.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry but disagree it's not an interesting issue at all.:wave:


----------



## Kerr

barongreenback said:


> That doesn't make it right though and things are changing if you read some of the recent commentary on podium girls in cycling. In very male dominated sports you're effectively telling aspiring sportswomen that their talents are more valued on the podium or holding a placard in a tight fitting dress than they are in the car. Incidentally I know loads of men who'd give their right arm to be on the grid on race day (guess they'd hold the board with their left).
> 
> Whether it's a sport or a hobby like detailing, surely the best thing is to encourage participation from men and women? Are the organisers of Waxstock really going to argue that this is a necessary part of the event? Or are they instead saying that conforming to a frankly outdated gender stereotype is more important than reaching out to a demographic far wider than a narrow section of men.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're making too much of this. What makes you feel so strongly about it anyway? I'm curious.

I'd be dead against my daughter doing it, but other women and families are totally comfortable about it. That's their choice and they are free to do it.

You're painting it as if the girls are being exploited. There's nothing to suggest that's the case.

I'm not seeing the connection that girls on the podium devalue women's cycling. What difference does it make?

The girls that want to do the modelling do so, the women who want to do the cycling do exactly that. I don't follow the correlation between two totally different people.

There's going to be a lot of people unemployed if it becomes illegal to allow girls, or men, to model. It looks like they enjoy doing it and they are getting paid.

Since we're skirting on this kind of subject, I'll give a few of my observations about the big bad world. :lol:

I've noticed that a lot of women get really annoyed when they find out their boyfriend/husband head off to strip clubs. However when a group of women go along to see a male stripper, they see that as a different matter. Apparently it's harmless for a group of women to have a ***** gyrated in their face, but a women getting her bits out for a man is offensive. Notice that not many touring groups of women strippers are rich and famous, but there is numerous males strippers rich and famous. Odd that.

I don't understand why so many women operate with this double standard. The other thing they miss is rarely you'll hear of a guy getting anything more than a dance at a strip club, but you can bet the male stripper will have his choice of who he's going home with.

The whole men and naked women situation is a show for most people. I joked earlier on but it's funny when you hear and see what guys say in public to show off and what really happens.

At my old work guys always wanted to go to strip clubs for team bonding days out. They'd all have their male bravado talking about how great it is and what they are going to do. However once you arrived at the club things totally changed. As soon as a dancer comes close many of the alpha males become all shy and go hiding in the corner avoiding contact.

Nobody would ever admit in public they didn't feel comfortable.

It's all for show and most of it is harmless. If people are doing it through choice, why interfere?


----------



## Blueberry

Kerr said:


> You're making too much of this. What makes you feel so strongly about it anyway? I'm curious.
> 
> I'd be dead against my daughter doing it, but other women and families are totally comfortable about it. That's their choice and they are free to do it.
> 
> You're painting it as if the girls are being exploited. There's nothing to suggest that's the case.
> 
> I'm not seeing the connection that girls on the podium devalue women's cycling. What difference does it make?
> 
> The girls that want to do the modelling do so, the women who want to do the cycling do exactly that. I don't follow the correlation between two totally different people.
> 
> There's going to be a lot of people unemployed if it becomes illegal to allow girls, or men, to model. It looks like they enjoy doing it and they are getting paid.
> 
> Since we're skirting on this kind of subject, I'll give a few of my observations about the big bad world. :lol:
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of women get really annoyed when they find out their boyfriend/husband head off to strip clubs. However when a group of women go along to see a male stripper, they see that as a different matter. Apparently it's harmless for a group of women to have a ***** gyrated in their face, but a women getting her bits out for a man is offensive. Notice that not many touring groups of women strippers are rich and famous, but there is numerous males strippers rich and famous. Odd that.
> 
> I don't understand why so many women operate with this double standard. The other thing they miss is rarely you'll hear of a guy getting anything more than a dance at a strip club, but you can bet the male stripper will have his choice of who he's going home with.
> 
> The whole men and naked women situation is a show for most people. I joked earlier on but it's funny when you hear and see what guys say in public to show off and what really happens.
> 
> At my old work guys always wanted to go to strip clubs for team bonding days out. They'd all have there male bravado talking about how great it is and what they are going to do. However once you arrived at the club things totally changed. As soon as a dancer comes close many of the alpha males become all shy and go hiding in the corner avoiding contact.
> 
> Nobody would ever admit in public they didn't feel comfortable.
> 
> It's all for show and most of it is harmless. If people are doing it through choice, why interfere?


You make some good points here but the thing that really stands out for me is "I'd be dead against my daughter doing it" and "You're painting it as if the girls are being exploited. There's nothing to suggest that's the case"

If that's be case why would you be so dead against your daughter doing it? Probably for the reason that you don't want all the men perving after her, I would suggest ?

It's ok for other women but not your own flesh and blood. Mmm


----------



## barongreenback

Sorry, you're missing the point. It's nothing to do with the girls being exploited. I don't believe they are being exploited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barongreenback

Oh and as to why I feel so strongly, it's the right thing to speak up. If no one does then it normalises it. Same as casual racism, homophobia etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Blueberry said:


> You make some good points here but the thing that really stands out for me is "I'd be dead against my daughter doing it" and "You're painting it as if the girls are being exploited. There's nothing to suggest that's the case"
> 
> If that's be case why would you be so dead against your daughter doing it? Probably for the reason that you don't want all the men perving after her, I would suggest ?
> 
> It's ok for other women but not your own flesh and blood. Mmm


As I said in my post above, if the girls, or men, are happy to do it that's their choice. I hope when they choose their career path they choose something that their family was comfortable with as well.

The reasons I'd be against my daughter doing it is I expect more of her. I think a lot of the girls look cheap and tacky, but it doesn't affect my life. It's their choice and they are happy to do it.

As much as you're pointing out the pervy men, the girls doing these kind of jobs enjoy the attention. It's very much a two way thing.

Many girls go out on Saturday nights with all their bits on show with absolutely nobody exploting them.


----------



## Kerr

barongreenback said:


> Sorry, you're missing the point. It's nothing to do with the girls being exploited. I don't believe they are being exploited.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





barongreenback said:


> Oh and as to why I feel so strongly, it's the right thing to speak up. If no one does then it normalises it. Same as casual racism, homophobia etc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Racism and homophobia are based on dislike, prejudice and hatred though. They are offensive and also criminal acts.

Is there any suggestion that the girls are treated badly or subject to anything that could be considered nasty?


----------



## barongreenback

No, racism and homophobia are also based on a lack of equality (opportunity, value, treatment etc). 

Plus you said yourself that you want more for your own daughter so the logic follows that you're looking down on them and don't view them as equal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

barongreenback said:


> No, racism and homophobia are also based on a lack of equality (opportunity, value, treatment etc).
> 
> Plus you said yourself that you want more for your own daughter so the logic follows that you're looking down on them and don't view them as equal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're putting words into my mouth that I haven't said to force your point home.

The girls enjoy doing it, some guys get enjoyment of them doing it. That's their opinions and decisions.

I don't think it adds anything to a car show, and as I explained above, most guys feel uncomfortable in the situation. It's a bravado thing for most.

It appears that it's your perception that other people are looking down on the girls. Give people some credit that they can see the girls are there to do a job and go home at the end of the show.

People aren't posting pictures to mock the girls, abuse the girls or anything nasty.


----------



## barongreenback

Sorry, we're at straw man argument time so I'm out. Pleasure debating with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streeto

great gonzo said:


> Gonz


Dat ass...


----------



## Dr_T

Kerr said:


> Racism and homophobia are based on dislike, prejudice and hatred though. They are offensive and also criminal acts.
> 
> Is there any suggestion that the girls are treated badly or subject to anything that could be considered nasty?


being homophoic isn't illegal.


----------



## Chino

Dr_T said:


> being homophoic isn't illegal.


Think you'll find it is.


----------



## sata

barongreenback said:


> That doesn't make it right though and things are changing if you read some of the recent commentary on podium girls in cycling. In very male dominated sports you're effectively telling aspiring sportswomen that their talents are more valued on the podium or holding a placard in a tight fitting dress than they are in the car. Incidentally I know loads of men who'd give their right arm to be on the grid on race day (guess they'd hold the board with their left).
> 
> Whether it's a sport or a hobby like detailing, surely the best thing is to encourage participation from men and women? Are the organisers of Waxstock really going to argue that this is a necessary part of the event? Or are they instead saying that conforming to a frankly outdated gender stereotype is more important than reaching out to a demographic far wider than a narrow section of men.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> I assume ....
> your comments about women standing either side of the podium are directed at the recent Tour de France and the ladies who stand either side of the daily stage winner and the various jersey winners......they are there not to look pretty they are there to do a job.... if you are saying that women look at this and think its a mans world and there is no where for me as a women in cycling.....
> 
> Then I only have one name for you....
> 
> Laura Trott....
> Woman ...yes
> 3 times Olympic gold winner...yes...
> World record breaking participant...yes...
> 
> Sorry your argument dont hold water when it comes to cycling.... the ladies racing is just as important....when you were mentioning ladies and podiums... why did you not mention Le Course.... ladies ONLY cycling race...
> 
> Ladies cycling is very well attended and is only going one way...up....


----------



## Dr_T

Chino said:


> Think you'll find it is.


think you'll find its not - there is no law to say you can't dislike or fine homosexuals offensive. same with racism, you can hate blacks, asians, indians even the English if you want.

If being homophobic was illegal, why are not all religious leaders and a significant proportion of their followers not arrested?

discriminating against someone who is homosexual is completely different as is inciting violence or abusing someone because of their race.


----------



## Chino

Dr_T said:


> think you'll find its not - there is no law to say you can't dislike or fine homosexuals offensive. same with racism, you can hate blacks, asians, indians even the English if you want.
> 
> If being homophobic was illegal, why are not all religious leaders and a significant proportion of their followers not arrested?
> 
> discriminating against someone who is homosexual is completely different as is inciting violence or abusing someone because of their race.


All depends on the context. I had assumed you meant there were not laws in place similar to those for racism etc, for hate crimes. In the case as you raise above, yes you are allowed your opinions and to keep those to yourself, that is not illegal, it just makes you a small-minded ****.


----------



## wax-planet

Well i think the girls all looked fantastic and this is obviously there job or a part time job which they enjoy. If that is the case then i dont see any problem in what they do. 
I agree its not for everyone but there isn't anyone being forced to look at them or anyone else for that matter. Beautiful women have been used in adverts and promotions for many many years and still to this day they do the same thing and are very well paid for it , good on them id say (theres also male models who do the same thing) and good luck to them too.


----------



## RaceGlazer

I though the girls were just an embarrassment when I last exhibited and certainly didn't want them loitering on my stand when they offered. Its just not consistent with our brand nor personal values.

I might have had any of the 3 ladies who work for me on our stand but they would be:
a) decently dressed and 
b) actually be knowledgeable and useful to attendees 

I dont feel they add anything to the show but then I didn't go anyway. Each to their own...


----------



## suds

Am I missing something? I know we all have different views but I just want to get to work on the ''orange peel'' 
Btw tbh I do find it embarrassing - but I am over 15


----------



## Streeto

What is this detailing world

or:










Give it a rest now some like it some don't. The girls aren't forced to do it either. Some of my male friends do events like this for women's benefits too, no different. It's abit of fun.

How we've got onto homosexuality and women's rights :wall:


----------



## J1ODY A

Think Baron Green Back just owned you boys lol 

Interesting thread this... it was never going to come to a conclusion.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer

J1ODY A said:


> Think Baron Green Back just owned you boys lol
> 
> Interesting thread this... it was never going to come to a conclusion.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Agreed, it was never going to reach a conclusion.


----------

